# Mercedes dealer experience



## sapphirekitty1314 (Aug 6, 2019)

So.. this has nothing to do with Ubering.... sorry for hijacking the forum...????

Very hot air was blown from the vents even I have left the engine on for 15 minutes?. I first went to the firestone that I used to get oil changes but they said their booking was full ?...

So I drove my car to the nearest Mercedes dealer. After a warm welcome by the reception, I was referred to a service advisor who looks like Jim Gordon from the batman-related TV drama ''Gotham'' ?????.










Sorry try to stay focus?. He offered me a loaner car since the diagnosis would take long so I could go to work. How nice of him?!

Around 5 pm he gave me a call ??. *BUT* that almost gave me a heart attack. The estimate of replacing the air compressor including labour is about $3000 ??.

So this is frustrating?. My ex-colleague (1st owner) sold me his car for $6800. It is a sky blue 2011 C300 with an odometer reading of 54k miles.

The cost of repair is almost half of cost of the car itself..... ??

An hour ago the service advisor called me using his mobile phone number ?. He asked if I was interested to have a business with him saying that he has some connection outside the Mercedes dealer ?. He said $3000 is a lot for a student and happy to help to get the job done with $1800 ??!

He said I could keep the loaner for another day regardless of my decision. How sweet of him ? !

Do you guys think it is worth to fix the car ?? My friends suggest me to sell the car somewhere and get a more reliable Toyota ?. They said they would not be surprised by another $3000 repair in the near future.....


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

There’s a reason luxury cars depreciate in value so fast.

Unfortunately you had to learn that the hard way


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

2011 only 54k? Its fake.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Hard for me to weigh the pros and cons. It is a business exercise to consider the right decision.

A do-it-yourself guy could do it less than $200 with a used compressor and new "drier"

Find a boyfriend who is a mechanic, stat!

Idealy, you want to use a ordinary car like a Toyota or Honda. Those cars are more reliable, but when something goes wrong, parts are cheaper and easier to work on.

I have done compressors on Mercedes. They are a pain in the ass!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

sapphirekitty1314 said:


> So.. this has nothing to do with Ubering.... sorry for hijacking the forum...????
> 
> Very hot air was blown from the vents even I have left the engine on for 15 minutes?. I first went to the firestone that I used to get oil changes but they said their booking was full ?...
> 
> ...


Mercedes service advisor gets commission on recommended $$.
Go get your own part and find a mechanic or sell your car and get a Honda or Toyota.
Mercedes and BMW have huge depreciation due to higher cost to maintain the vehicle .


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

If the work is done by a competent shop and comes with a proper warranty, is done with new parts and comes with a proper warranty, I'd say it might be worth it.



Chorch said:


> 2011 only 54k? Its fake.


Why? I just helped a friend sell her 2011 C300 w/60K last weekend. She and her now late husband bought it in 2012 w/15K miles on it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sapphirekitty1314 said:


> So.. this has nothing to do with Ubering.... sorry for hijacking the forum...????
> 
> Very hot air was blown from the vents even I have left the engine on for 15 minutes?. I first went to the firestone that I used to get oil changes but they said their booking was full ?...
> 
> ...


Where do you live now ?
In America ?
Buy a.c. compressor for $150.00
O rings for $18.00 for box full at autozone.
$40.00 worth of freon.
Rent an a.c. vaccum pump ( i own one) from autozone and change it yourself.
$250.00 tops.
Then sell car.
Ask $8,500.00 for it.
Take whatever you can get above what it cost you.

Dont buy used part. Buy new or remanufactured.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

mbd said:


> Go get your own part


This!!

Don't pay retail prices, your vehicle is now a commercial vehicle, save money where you can!









3 compressors in my area for $85 each!
There are other costs, but this is the most expensive part. Buy the compressor yourself (or a friend) and find a cheaper mechanic!


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

I love German luxury vehicles, However....
.....The only good Benz or Beemer is one with Full factory warranty.

No warranty and you’re walking the plank
Tic Toc


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mercedies fun fact:

Climate control sets a code for low AC pressure. So there IS a special procedure to clear that, so the computer allows the AC to work again! Can't just fill up refrigerant on some of those cars!


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Is the air hot on both sides or just the drivers side vents? Start with a can of refrigerant and add. Instructions may be found on YouTube.

Good luck!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

TPAMB said:


> Is the air hot on both sides or just the drivers side vents? Start with a can of refrigerant and add. Instructions may be found on YouTube.
> 
> Good luck!


You need more than a youtube video to fix AC. No way is she able to do this.

Most people are clueless what the pressures mean on an AC system. The low side pressure tells you very little.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Get a second opinion. Find an independent shop. It could just be a belt. But before you spend anything, get it looked at by another mechanic.

I had the same issue, and got essentially the same advice from BMW dealership.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I sold new and used MB's for 8 years at the local dealer, and have owned several myself.

I always tell the "budget buyers" I met on the lot two things, and I am not saying you are one either OK............

1 - These cars were $XXX,XXX when new, so, just because they are now $XX,XXX or less as a used car, doesn't mean the parts and labor are cheaper too. That is why the initial entry price to own the car is often very attractive. You will be paying that cost a few times over in the coming years. Are you prepared, and willing, to do that ?

2 - A used (insert German luxury make of your choice here) that is priced at $XX,XXX or less, was quite often after several years owned previously by someone who had to sell their dirt bike for the down payment, and when things started to break or need maintenance, they had a choice, fix the car and miss a payment or two, or sell the car with all it's faults for the next owner to worry about. Guess what happens.

$3,000 for an AC compressor sounds right on the money for the OEM piece. Get a second opinion, and then fix it as cheap as you can. Be prepared for several other multiple thousand dollar bills in due course, it's what they cost. Get used to it, or get rid of it. You still have a choice, before you get in too deep, if you do not want to pay the future operating expenses for whatever reason.

MB used to build "the best or nothing".....today they are merely parts bin specials, costed out my the back room MBA's to fit within a specific precalculated financeable amount when new, and last only for the 4+ years of the warranty. That's it. They are extraordinarily overpriced, and quite ordinary cars now. This is why I quite selling them in 2009.

AMG = All Money Gone

BMW = Bring my Wallet

Audi = Always Unusual Disastrous Interruptions

Good luck !!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> I sold new and used MB's for 8 years at the local dealer, and have owned several myself.
> 
> I always tell the "budget buyers" I met on the lot two things, and I am not saying you are one either OK............
> 
> ...


And it is a shame, that some of the nicest cars out there, are a nightmare to maintain.

Some of the most reliable cars out there can be the most boring to drive.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

LOL !!!

I once drove from Evansville, Indiana, to Madison, Wisconsin, non-stop in a rented Toyota Camry. You don't have to tell me......LOL !!!


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I sold new and used MB's for 8 years at the local dealer, and have owned several myself.
> 
> I always tell the "budget buyers" I met on the lot two things, and I am not saying you are one either OK............
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ, by far the most accurate of these list of acronyms is Audi LMAO


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> You need more than a youtube video to fix AC. No way is she able to do this.
> 
> Most people are clueless what the pressures mean on an AC system. The low side pressure tells you very little.


Nonsense. My wife did it.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Jesus Christ, by far the most accurate of these list of acronyms is Audi LMAO


I worked on an Audi A8 car once. Beautiful car all black, V8 AWD. Looked like the one in the Transporter 2 movie.








The car just revved, no working gears.
Whole underbody was coated in ATF.
Appearently the previous owner sprung a transmission leak and drove it untill it ran out.

This car had no dipstick! Not even a side fill plug... the fill port was on BOTTOM of transmission pan. What bullshit. So the question was, how to fill it? I had to get creative.

I bought a pump up bug sprayer from walmart. Cut the spray nozzle off, and heated the end and bent it into a hook. Filled it up with ATF and pumped up bug sprayer. Filling was complicated. I had to do it engine running, and cycle through gears, but fast--before the transmission got hot, or it puked it all out.

Long story short, I got it to move on its own power in a parking lot. Once it hit 3rd gear transmission would go into limp mode and go into neutral.

He wanted me to swap the transmission, i declined. So he sent it back to auction.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> He wanted me to swap the transmission, i declined. So he sent it back to auction.


Speaking of Audis, auctions and transmissions...

Bought an A6 a couple of years ago from an impound auction with description saying, among other things, "runs/drives, transmission out". Not a biggie, as long as it runs/drives so I can get it on the trailer. When I go to pick it up from the tow company, they are surprised I don't have a winch to get it on the trailer. It runs/drives, as listed, right? Nope. The transmission was *literally* out of the car. Duh...

Oh well... We pushed it on the trailer and, called around some junkyards/crushers, drove straight to the one who promised the most and dumped it in his yard. Paid 230-something for the car after fees etc. and the junker paid me 230, so I was okay with that. :biggrin:


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I worked on an Audi A8 car once. Beautiful car all black, V8 AWD. Looked like the one in the Transporter 2 movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it.

I have only heard horror stories about changing the ATF on your own with Audi. They gravity fill at the dealership and power pump

A lot of makes have been doing away with the trans dip stick. There aren't probably maybe 3 major brands who still use one. Of course to get you to not do it yourself. It's horrible, reason why people forget about tending to their transmission all together, and let it overheat

My buddy had to service his transmission twice on his Audi, the main problem being the valve body


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I believe it.
> 
> I have only heard horror stories about changing the ATF on your own with Audi. They gravity fill at the dealership and power pump
> 
> ...


Many of the newer cars are "filled for life" meaning you don't have to to maintence on them.

"The ATF is good for the lifetime of the transmission." That's the joke. When the transmission fails (due ATF breaking down) but owner never did maintenance (because manufacturer said not to) the ATF lasted the "usefull service life" of the transmission!


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I believe it.
> 
> I have only heard horror stories about changing the ATF on your own with Audi. They gravity fill at the dealership and power pump
> 
> ...


Have you noticed how she will come up here and post a comment or a question and then disappear for over 24 hours. Makes you wonder if she's really looking for help.?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Have you noticed how she will come up here and post a comment or a question and then disappear for over 24 hours. Makes you wonder if she's really looking for help.?


I did notice that, someone else stated they are out of the way sympathy posts

She probably isn't, now that I think about it. Lmao, she disappears completely

I guess I am just here for the car talk ?



doyousensehumor said:


> Many of the newer cars are "filled for life" meaning you don't have to to maintence on them.
> 
> "The ATF is good for the lifetime of the transmission." That's the joke. When the transmission fails (due ATF breaking down) but owner never did maintenance (because manufacturer said not to) the ATF lasted the "usefull service life" of the transmission!


It's the biggest load of garbage, it's almost as stupid as saying you don't need to change the oil in your engine.

because once you strip away the additives, transmission fluid IS OIL. How the hell can it be lifetime? What they really should say is how long that lifetime is if you don't change it before your transmission shots completely. 150-200k. Some cars way less, cough Acura cough

manufacturers just want you to keep updating your vehicle with that lifetime bullshit, if there's no power to the wheels from the engine, what good is the car once the trans overheats


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Many of the newer cars are "filled for life" meaning you don't have to to maintence on them.
> 
> "The ATF is good for the lifetime of the transmission." That's the joke. When the transmission fails (due ATF breaking down) but owner never did maintenance (because manufacturer said not to) the ATF lasted the "usefull service life" of the transmission!


Buy a transmission rebuild kit.
Drop trans.
Drill and tap fill hole on TOP !


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

SurginGeneral said:


> There's a reason luxury cars depreciate in value so fast.
> 
> Unfortunately you had to learn that the hard way :frown:


German Luxury Autobahn Blasters are Great............
.......under warranty.

?Once out of warranty they're ticking time ? bombs ?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Buy a car you can afford. Not just the sticker price.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Buy a car you can afford. Not just the sticker price.


Ok, here we go....

Financial experts answer this question by using a simple rule of thumb:
*?Car* buyers should spend no more than 10% of their take-home pay on a *car* loan payment
?and no more than 20% for total *car* expenses,
which also includes things like gas, insurance, repairs and maintenance.

https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/loans/auto-loans/much-spend-car/
Once you know the monthly car payment you can afford, you can calculate how much you can afford to borrow for your car loan. With that, you can set a realistic target price and finally answer the question, "What car can I afford?"

ie.
I plugged my financial numbers in. I can comfortably afford a ↙


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Audi

Atrociously underperforming dipshit investment.


----------



## sapphirekitty1314 (Aug 6, 2019)

Thank you all for the valuable advice ?

The service advisor said his crew had recharged the system but I had no idea what that means :rollseyes::rollseyes: (I presume refilling the refrigerant like that in a fridge?). The air-conditioning is working again ??.

However he said that the problem might return as a result of intermittent failure of the air compressor?. As for today, the air conditioning is still working OK ? ?

Some has suggested to get the parts myself. How do I know whether the compressor will be compatible with my car?? Honestly, I don't think this is something that I can DIY ?. I really envy you guys who can work on the car yourselves ?.

I called my ex-colleague (1st owner) and he said the only service record he could think of is the water pump job after the car was towed to his mechanic shop due to over-heating ?. The pump is still under warranty?. Not sure if this related though.

Almost everyone I know suggest me to sell the car before it is too late ? What do you think?

Why is Mercedes so pricey if the reliability is so low? Why people still buy one even knowing all those never-ending repairs?

Sadly I bought the car from my ex-colleague because I like how the car looks. I never expect something like this can happen ??

I talked to my parents this morning. They told me to get a new car. My thought is that problems will appear as a car age and this should be true to all car brands right ?? I always wanted a Mercedes since I was a kid and my dream comes true now ?. It is very hard to let go the car for me??.

Besides I do not want to be a disgrace to the family??. Since I am receiving a stipend here in the States, I transfer the money that I receive from the scholarship in Hong Kong to my parents' account every month. I know it is not a big money and they deposit the money back to my Hong Kong account every time ?. Some of my very best friends think I have been burning cash from my parents because they do not see a reason to get a doctorate degree abroad (my parents pay for my medical and dental insurance) ?.

I have already spent half of the money I wired from Hong Kong on my car. My parents did ask if I need money to get another car but I said No. Even though I will pay them back for sure I do not want to spend a dime from them anymore??.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

sapphirekitty1314 said:


> So.. this has nothing to do with Ubering.... sorry for hijacking the forum...????
> 
> Very hot air was blown from the vents even I have left the engine on for 15 minutes?. I first went to the firestone that I used to get oil changes but they said their booking was full ?...
> 
> ...


You mean a Mercedes "stealership"


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

sapphirekitty1314 said:


> So.. this has nothing to do with Ubering.... sorry for hijacking the forum...????
> 
> Very hot air was blown from the vents even I have left the engine on for 15 minutes?. I first went to the firestone that I used to get oil changes but they said their booking was full ?...
> 
> ...


Nobody who does more than five minutes research ever buys Mercedes.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

sapphirekitty1314 said:


> So.. this has nothing to do with Ubering.... sorry for hijacking the forum...????
> 
> Very hot air was blown from the vents even I have left the engine on for 15 minutes?. I first went to the firestone that I used to get oil changes but they said their booking was full ?...
> 
> ...


read my Lipage? It's a Benz, if you don't enjoy paying BIG $$$ to have a dealer fix a BENZ, sell that POS and get a toyota?jmo
PS always get a 2nd opinion,jmo



doyousensehumor said:


> I worked on an Audi A8 car once. Beautiful car all black, V8 AWD. Looked like the one in the Transporter 2 movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great story


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Chorch said:


> 2011 only 54k? Its fake.





sapphirekitty1314 said:


> My ex-colleague (1st owner) sold me his car for $6800. It is a sky blue 2011 C300 with an odometer reading of 54k miles.


If the 1st owner hardly use the car, it's possible to have that low mileage.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

sapphirekitty1314 said:


> I always wanted a Mercedes since I was a kid and my dream comes true now ?. It is very hard to let go the car for me??.


There's nothing wrong in buying a car you have always wanted. You just have to be ready to face the unexpected and MB. All kinds of cars have issues with their AC, not just MBs, and AC is pretty expensive to fix if you can't do the work yourself. And if you want to have it done right, it does need some special tools and equipment, so not everybody can do that.

Best option for you would be to avoid the stealership altogether. You know who pays all those fancy glass palaces they call dealerships, right? Do some research and find a reputable independent shop that works only on European vehicles, preferably one that works only on MBs. You'll be saving a ton over stealership prices and not spending a whole lot more than on some other vehicle.

Your location in your profile says Japan, but I'm assuming you are somewhere on the west coast of the US, aren't you? There are plenty of good and reputable MB only shops up and down the coast, so they are easy to find.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> Ok, here we go....
> 
> Financial experts answer this question by using a simple rule of thumb:
> *?Car* buyers should spend no more than 10% of their take-home pay on a *car* loan payment
> ...


I cant afford a used yugo.


----------

